# Cách Bố Trí Nội Thất Phòng Ngủ Theo Phong Thủy



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (23/5/19)

Phong thủy là quan niệm khá quan trọng trong văn hóa phương Đông, đặc biệt là trong kiến trúc xây dựng, bố trí nhà cửa, phòng ngủ,...

Do đó, ngay cả việc sắp xếp vị trí các thiết bị, vật dụng nội thất phòng ngủ như thế nào cho hợp phong thủy, nhằm đảm bảo cho cuộc sống, việc kinh doanh cũng như sức khỏe của gia chủ được tốt và ổn định là điều luôn được xem trọng. Bài viết Cách Bố Trí Nội Thất Phòng Ngủ Theo Phong Thủy sau đây của tatana.vn sẽ gửi đến bạn một số lưu ý khi sắp đặt các vật dụng trong phòng ngủ của mình sao cho hợp phong thủy. Tham khảo chi tiết bên dưới ngay nào!

*1. Chọn đầu giường vững chắc:*
Đầu giường hợp phong thủy nhất sẽ là đầu giường cứng với chất liệu gỗ, hoặc được bọc nệm, vì chúng là sự kết hợp tuyệt vời của nguồn năng lượng phong thủy rắn chắc nhưng đồng thời cũng nhẹ nhàng và có khả năng chống đỡ cho bạn và phòng ngủ của bạn. Khi bạn đang dần chìm vào giấc ngủ, cơ thể bạn sẽ bước vào giai đoạn tái tạo năng lượng bận rộn theo nhiều cấp độ. Theo phản xạ, đầu của bạn cần sự hỗ trợ, bảo vệ, và nâng đỡ tốt, tương tự như những gì lưng của bạn cần đến khi bạn phải ngồi trên ghế trong một khoảng thời gian dài.






_Đầu giường cứng với chất liệu gỗ, hoặc được bọc nệm sẽ hợp phong thủy nhất._​
*2. Tìm mua nệm giường có khả năng nâng đỡ:*
Trên thị trường có khá nhiều loại nệm, để mua được chiếc nệm có khả năng nâng đỡ và thích hợp, bạn cần phải lựa chọn một cách thông minh, khi bạn đi mua nệm hãy nằm thử nệm trong khoảng 15-30p để cảm nhận; và đầu tư vào loại nệm có khả năng hỗ trợ cho giấc ngủ ngon và sự thư giãn. Càng ngủ ngon bao nhiêu vào buổi tối, thì ban ngày bạn càng có sức khỏe tốt hơn, điều này rất đơn giản. Bạn nên quan tâm đến yếu tố hợp phong thủy và đừng nên mua nệm đã qua sử dụng – bạn sẽ không biết chúng tích lũy loại năng lượng nào từ người chủ trước đó.






_Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA mang lại sự êm ái và siêu thoáng mát nhờ công nghệ áo nệm vải 4D Spacer thế hệ mới._​*3. Bảo đảm rằng giường ngủ có chiều cao phù hợp:*
Bạn cần phải đặt giường ngủ ở chiều cao hợp lý so với mặt đất nhằm đảm bảo không khí có thể dễ dàng lưu thông mang lại sự thoáng mát cho chiếc giường. Giường ngủ có kèm theo tủ bên dưới để giúp bạn lưu trữ đồ đạc được xem là chiếc giường có phong phủy kém. Vì sao? Vì năng lượng cần phải lưu thông quanh cơ thể để giúp bạn ngủ, và điều này sẽ không thể xảy ra nếu không gian bên dưới chiếc giường ngủ đã bị chặn.






_Một khoảng cách thích hợp giữa giường ngủ và sàn nhà sẽ giúp giường ngủ thông thoáng hơn, dễ dàng vệ sinh và đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe của bạn hơn._​
*4. Nhớ bố trí giường tại vị trí càng xa cửa ra vào càng tốt:*
Đặt giường ngủ tại khu vực tránh xa hoặc theo đường chéo so với cửa ra vào, nhưng không phải thẳng hàng với nó. Nói cách khác, khi nằm trên giường bạn sẽ có thể trông thấy được cửa ra vào, nhưng không thẳng hàng với nó. Cho dù là cửa phòng ngủ, cửa ra ban công/hiên nhà, cửa phòng tắm hoặc cửa tủ quần áo, chiếc giường của bạn không được thẳng hàng với bất kỳ một chiếc cửa nào trong phòng ngủ, nếu không, quá nhiều khí sẽ chảy về phía giường ngủ. Lý tưởng nhất là giường ngủ nằm tại vị trí chéo với cửa, nhô ra từ góc đối diện.

Đặt giường ngủ quá gần cửa sẽ khiến bạn giật mình khi bất ngờ xảy đến với bạn. Bạn càng nằm xa cửa bao nhiêu, bạn sẽ càng có thể chuẩn bị sẵn sàng cho mọi điều có thể diễn ra. Nó cũng tương tự như lý do vì sao phòng ngủ cần phải tránh xa cửa ra vào càng nhiều càng tốt.






_Một gợi ý hoàn hảo dành cho bạn trong trường hợp này._​
Tuy nhiên, lý tưởng nhất là khi bạn thức dậy, cửa phòng cần phải nằm trong tầm nhìn trực diện của bạn hoặc gần đó để bạn có thể cảm thấy là bạn có khả năng kiểm soát cuộc sống của mình.
Có bức tường nâng đỡ phía sau giường ngủ. Ngoài phần đầu giường tốt, bạn cũng cần phải có bức tường vững chắc phía sau giường ngủ. Khi bạn ngủ bên dưới cửa sổ, năng lượng cá nhân của bạn có xu hướng trở nên yếu hơn vào thời điểm đó, vì nó không có sự hỗ trợ, hoặc bảo vệ.

*5. Đặt giường ngủ tránh xa các thiết bị điện tử:*
Không để TV, bàn làm việc, hoặc bất kỳ yếu tố gây xao nhãng nào khác gần giường. Bạn nên di chuyển bàn làm việc và TV ra khỏi phòng ngủ để căn phòng thật sự trở thành nơi nghỉ ngơi và thư giãn. Tuy nhiên, phần đông chúng ta chỉ có không gian hạn chế, vì vậy, nếu căn phòng của bạn có TV hoặc bàn làm việc, bạn nên bố trí chúng tại vị trí tránh xa chiếc giường ngủ càng nhiều càng tốt để không cản trở nguồn năng lượng tích cực của giường ngủ. Nếu có thể, bạn nên phủ một chiếc khăn hoặc chăn trên TV hoặc bàn làm việc, hoặc thậm chí là bao bọc nó bằng chiếc tủ gấp kiểu Nhật để tạo thêm nhiều không gian hơn.


----------

